# Dell 3100mp wont stay on.



## Trmartello (Nov 17, 2020)

I have a Dell 3100mp projector. I havent used it. Its been in a case stored for years. I decided to see if I could use it and it powers on, the Dell logo displays and then it says no signal and turns off. 
It won't turn back on until its unplugged and plugged back in. 
The light on the power button will blink really fast. 
I noticed when I do unplug it and power it back on that the light where it says lamp will blink several times. Then goes off before it shuts down. 
I saw a post that said to wiggle the power cord. I did and it didn't help. Any ideas or suggestions would be great.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

See if anything here helps https://downloads.dell.com/manuals/...tor/dell-3100mp_user's guide_en-us.pdf#page22


----------

